# One of the boys!!



## VARNYARD (Mar 6, 2008)

This is one of my future beeder boys!!


----------



## hoosier (Mar 6, 2008)

NICE BOBBY!! good looking boy. 8)


----------



## pinto24 (Mar 6, 2008)

Wow, that is nice. Awesome animals Bobby


----------



## DZLife (Mar 6, 2008)

man, quit posting pics, Bobby! Makes all of us jealous!!!


----------



## Mike (Mar 6, 2008)

Nice pics, he looks kinda like mine.


----------



## angelrose (Mar 6, 2008)

Bobby, I was just wondering what makes you decide which ones will be future breeders :roll: 
would you like me to hold him until you are ready in the future :lol:


----------



## PuffDragon (Mar 6, 2008)

Sweet....how old is he? I'm guessing 2?


----------



## eddiezahra (Mar 6, 2008)

good question. how do u choose your breeders?


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 7, 2008)

Well, I choose my breeders based on them having good size, nice colors, and a good disposition. I like babies that are light in color with a nice pattern. This is also mostly based on the parents as well, pretty adults as a rule produce pretty babies. Same with the size and disposition.  

Thanks for the great comments guys, and Angelrose, I would love to let you hold them, if only for a minute or two.  :lol:


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 7, 2008)

Oh, and Joe, he is a yearling.


----------



## gebris353 (Mar 7, 2008)

I agree, that boy is awesome, you have a good taste for colors and patterns for what I can see Bobby, keep posting them, you know we love those pics! :-D


----------



## shiftylarry (Mar 7, 2008)

> Well, I choose my breeders based on them having good size, nice colors, and a good disposition.


Very interesting. Do you think personality is passed down to successive generations?

Do you find that the well tempered tegus make better breeders? I'd always heard that it was good to have an aggressive animal for a breeder, but I don't breed tegus, so I really don't know.

He looks like a stud to me.

-Chris


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 8, 2008)

shiftylarry said:


> > Well, I choose my breeders based on them having good size, nice colors, and a good disposition.
> 
> 
> Very interesting. Do you think personality is passed down to successive generations?
> ...



I really do think it is passed down, much like many other animals. Mean parents often reflect on the young.

As for using aggressive animals for breeding, I just do not think that is needed. Some of my best breeders are the calmest animals, I I do feel like this is passed down to the young. I am not saying every baby will be calm, but I do think you have more in any given clutch that are.


----------



## eddiezahra (Mar 11, 2008)

you have some skills sir, or maybe just an eye of an eagle... either way i thought i hada nice red till i seen yours... now i feel ashamed lol.. i called him ferrari cuz of the red but maybe i should rename him to dodge... lol


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 11, 2008)

Well thanks, I am very picky about my breeders, they must be special to make the cut.


----------

